# New John Gill Audio



## JM (Aug 1, 2009)

For the Cause of God and Truth

Dr. George Ella has been in Alabama and Tennessee this month, and included in his lecture tour are a couple of presentations on Gill. So far I’ve found the audio for one of his lectures on “John Gill (1697-1771): Pastor Scholar.” I’ll try to find audio for the other lecture on Gill, and when I find that it is available I will link to it. Also of interest is the conference that Ella was speaking at, the 2009 Gadsen Conference on the English Bible.​


----------



## JM (Aug 1, 2009)

In this audio Ella mentions he was misquoted several times in a book written against his positions and theology, does anyone know the title? He didn't name names.

j


----------

